#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-20
<hajour> ok i reported the bug about to chromium
<hajour> Pendulum I would like to have teamspeak for  accessibility in the chat rooms here on ubuntu .it should make it more accessible for people with some handicaps
<Pendulum> hajour: teamspeak?
<hajour> o yes
<Pendulum> I don't know what that is
<hajour> a program that make possible to speak instead of typing
<hajour> in games they use it to
<hajour> leoquant by example have problems with his hands
<Pendulum> well, IRC is something that people use all sorts of methods to access
<hajour> it should make it more accessible for him
<Pendulum> it's also proprietary, not open source
<Pendulum> and not everyone can hear
<hajour> yes but we have tryed to install a sort of teamspeak in the speechcontrol chat
<Pendulum> *nods*
<hajour> others can type
<Pendulum> right, but don't they need to be able to hear what he's saying?
<hajour> its just when he neead to say something ore ask
<hajour> its no problem every pc have sound
<hajour> laptop
<Pendulum> right, but if they can't hear (like are deaf or are in a place where they can't have sound or headphones)
<hajour> its not that you need a exspensive soundcard of something
<Pendulum> I understand that. I'm saying we have people who work on our project who are deaf
<hajour> someone can say it if it is emportant type
<Pendulum> anyway, to get it into ubuntu channels, someone would need to approach the IRC council
<Pendulum> and I'm not sure they'd agree with it
<hajour> i dont mean everybody needs to speak true it
<hajour> only the one with a handicap who need it
<Pendulum> btw, I don't know leoquant, but has he tried dasher?
<Pendulum> it's an alternate keyboard input
<hajour> mm i shall ask it
<Pendulum> (all mouse, no typing)
<hajour> we tryed teamspeak and mumble
<Pendulum> I have hand issues and it's the best thing I've found that worked with linux (it's not voice recognition software, though)
<hajour> i just try to find a solution for him
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> what does he do for things that aren't IRC?
<hajour> hehe Pendulum  thats where we working on
<hajour> he is working on a beginners team /classroom for the dutch loco 
<hajour> it is called mwanzo
<Pendulum> hajour: right, but how does he use his computer for non-IRC things? 
<hajour> one key at a time, only can use one finger
<Pendulum> he should really try dasher
<hajour> what would be really nice if there was some sort of conference app with text, sound and video, as easy as irc, cheese
<hajour> ok i shall ask him ore he tryed that
<hajour> he is in our team for translation
<hajour> he have done a lot of work for translation 
<Pendulum> cool
<hajour> yes and he have al kind of contacts true the translation team in ubuntu-nl (dutch)
<hajour> i just want he have a good chance to be active in the speechcontrol to
<hajour> and we building a accessibility project
<hajour> so it should be weird if there was no accessibility in our team
<Pendulum> I would really suggest he look at dasher at least as a short-term solution
<Pendulum> I <3 dasher and am happy to help with some of the non-obvious bits
<hajour> we gonna try that,if it not works i come back here :P
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> well, I will not have the time or energy to take it to the IRC council, but that's how it would have to proceed to get teamspeak in an Ubuntu channel
<hajour> Pendulum, we need buttons on programs and that sort of things for applications with contrasting colors for people who are colorblind
<hajour> i have asked in design but i for advice but i had not get respons
<hajour> sorry for my lines
<Pendulum> well, some of that is not something Ubuntu can control. Some of that is individual programs
<hajour> little tired
<Pendulum> otherwise, there are options in compiz to change contrast
<Pendulum> AlanBell I think has played around with that more than I have
<hajour> yes but i could not help mhall119  true that
<Pendulum> charlie-tca probably has as well
<hajour> AlanBell, and charlie-tca  dit also not now a solution for the thing from mhall119 
<Pendulum> (I don't disagree that it should be easier)
<Pendulum> ok
<Pendulum> I don't know if the design team will have any better ideas. and unless we're already talking about on Unity, I'm a little reluctant to look at how the regular gnome desktop looks when Unity is about to be the default for everyone
<hajour> orca dit crashed UndiFineD  his pc because it couched a log out spontaneously.also after the running
<hajour> many times
<hajour> we have report the bug
<Pendulum> *nods* I saw that you filed a bug about that
<hajour> also the sound from orca cant be used on all pc s audio it seems like it anyway
<Pendulum> I don't know enough about orca and how it works to know if that's an Ubuntu-specific bug or an upstream bug
<hajour> i dont no aether i only report :)
<Pendulum> what's the bug number?
<Pendulum> :)
<hajour> sec i going to look brb
<hajour> UndiFineD,  is going to look because i cant find it.but he just is logged out again .stil the results of orca
<hajour> so he have to start his pc again
<hajour> ok this is him https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=637621
<ubot2> Gnome bug 637621 in speech "Orca crashes, logs me out" [Major,Needinfo]
<Pendulum> oh, it looks like joanie is looking at stuff! that's useful :)
<hajour> yes to solve it hopefully
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> joanie's someone I really like and respect
<Pendulum> so hopefully she'll figure it out
<hajour> because its no fun for him to restart his pc at least 10 times on 1 evening
<Pendulum> yeah
<hajour> Pendulum, its 5.45 in morning here.i going to sleep now.if you know something ore need me just ping me ore pm.:)
<Pendulum> I'm heading to bed shortly myself. good night!
<hajour> o and thanks Pendulum 
<hajour> good night :)
<IdleOne> anybody here ever use Sphinx4, it is a voice recognition program
<IdleOne> got a user in #ubuntu who is having some issues with it.
<AlanBell> IdleOne: yes
<IdleOne> AlanBell: you think you can take a stab at it if you got the time?
<IdleOne> user is sherbieny
<AlanBell> ok
<IdleOne> he is getting the follwing error when running from terminal
<IdleOne>  gnome-sound-recorder:12900): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_implements_interface_cast: assertion `gst_element_implements_interface (GST_ELEMENT (from), iface_type)' failed
<AlanBell> sherbieny: hi
<sherbieny> hey
<sherbieny> how r u
<AlanBell> #ubuntu makes my head spin, much quieter here!
<AlanBell> I have to do some real life stuff feeding kids in a sec, will have more time later
<sherbieny> yes its like a reading competition there
<IdleOne> sherbieny: good luck with sphinx, hopefully you and AlanBell can get it sorted.
<AlanBell> how did you install sphinx?
<AlanBell> and what version of ubuntu etc?
<AlanBell> I found the accuracy pretty low
<sherbieny> IdleOne: thanks for helping I'll come back to you if I didn't sort my mic issue out
<sherbieny> AlanBell: Well I installed sphinx4 by downloading the bin and src and extracting them together into sphinx4-1.0beta5
<sherbieny> AlanBell: My specs is:
<sherbieny> AlanBell: Ubuntu10.10 with windows 7 on Hp Pavillion dv6000
<sherbieny> AlanBell: when I enter: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<sherbieny> Codec: Realtek ALC268 Codec: Motorola Si3054 
<sherbieny> AlanBell: now My mic is working but not very well first when I run it using the terminal I get this:
<sherbieny> (gnome-sound-recorder:13954): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_implements_interface_cast: assertion `gst_element_implements_interface (GST_ELEMENT (from), iface_type)' failed
<sherbieny> AlanBell: I don't know the problem I seems to have two internal mics 
<sherbieny> still there?
<UndiFineD> sherbieny, that is a bug to report
<sherbieny> how to report it
<UndiFineD> however i get the feeling some of these sound bugs are smp related (more than one cpu)
<UndiFineD> it is a gstreamer bug
<sherbieny> I'm trying to understand but I don't 
<sherbieny> The gnoem-sound-recorder is recording
<sherbieny> but when I push record button it doesn't start the timer
<sherbieny> AlanBell: A question about sphinx4
<UndiFineD> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=GStreamer
<AlanBell> back now
<sherbieny> AlanBell: How to start a tester or something with WSJ models so that sphinx give me sentences, I read it and sphinx takes what I said and sends me a error percentage report
<AlanBell> hmm, I only have sphinx2 installed at the moment
<sherbieny> AlanBell: and sphinx2 can do what  just told you
<sherbieny> AlanBell: and sphinx2 can do what I just told you
<AlanBell> I got one of the WSJ models working with pocketsphinx I think
<AlanBell> so you want it to score your pronounciation or something?
<AlanBell> http://www.keithv.com/software/sphinx/ this kind of stuff
<sherbieny> AlanBell: brb
<AlanBell> Pendulum: http://www.keithv.com/software/speechdasher/
<AlanBell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa7tVUS7yY0&feature=player_embedded
<Pendulum> interesting
<sherbieny> I'm back
<AlanBell> sherbieny: I will try and set up sphinx4 later to reproduce the error you were getting
<AlanBell> there is also a #sphinx channel on freenode
<sherbieny> AlanBell: yes I want some score or some data and also I want to repeat the experiment but changing frequency or something
<sherbieny> AlanBell: no no no no no
<AlanBell> I am quite interested in what you are trying to do
<sherbieny> AlanBell: sphinx4 has no problem at all 
<AlanBell> ok, sorry
<sherbieny> AlanBell: I installed it and integrated it with eclipse
<sherbieny> AlanBell: the problem is I can't figure out how to use it
<sherbieny> AlanBell: I can only use the demos like HelloWorld
<sherbieny> AlanBell: but to test the speech engine's accuracy that is the issue
<AlanBell> pretty low!
<AlanBell> but yes, an objective measure would be good
<sherbieny> AlanBell: ofcourse it would very lovely
<AlanBell> I think that is what the NIST tools do, I have seen several references to them
<sherbieny> AlanBell: I need to get over sphinx to find the next speech engine and test it so that I can start documenting my experiments 
<AlanBell> there are some evaluation tools here http://www.itl.nist.gov/iad/mig//tools/
<sherbieny> AlanBell: NIST? is it inside sphinx2 or 4 or is it something else
<AlanBell> I have no idea how to use them though
<AlanBell> it is mentioned in http://www.speech.cs.cmu.edu/sphinx/tutorial.html under word alignment
<AlanBell> we have been looking into speech in general over the past week or so
<AlanBell> it is not yet as awesome as we would like it to be!
<AlanBell> one of the most promising looking things is the simon-listens application which uses the Julius speech recognition engine
<sherbieny> no free software is awesome
<AlanBell> all free software is awesome
<sherbieny> I mean in speech-recognition
<AlanBell> but some need additional awesomeness
<sherbieny> all the softwares I found is so complicated and has no GUIs
<AlanBell> simon-listens is a gui
<sherbieny> and its out!!
<AlanBell> but yes, the recognition engines are toolkits rather than finished goods
<AlanBell> simon-listens is more of a command recognition tool rather than continuous speech recognition
<AlanBell> which is much more practical at the moment
<sherbieny> and thats the issue no speech recognition tool is complete except the commercial products
<sherbieny> like dragon
<AlanBell> from what I have seen free text dictation seems to be a number of years away
<AlanBell> so what are you looking to do with it in the end?
<sherbieny> thats a good question
<UndiFineD> I have seen comparison of dns / sphinx / julius / others, dns is marginally better
<AlanBell> didn't dragon get discontinued years ago?
<UndiFineD> well it is still there and sold
<sherbieny> It started as an easy topic for my thesis project 
<UndiFineD> do not know of their development
<Pendulum> AlanBell: Dragon is still around. I assume you're thinking of ViaVoice which used to work on Linux
<AlanBell> Pendulum: probably
<sherbieny> I have to make a comparison between speech recognition engines
<AlanBell> sherbieny: ok, great where are you doing your degree?
<AlanBell> to do a fair comparison I would play each one the same sound file and do some stats on the results
<UndiFineD> hajour, is curious an on her way :)
<hajour> hai all
<AlanBell> probably using something like the news or a radio play as the sound file
<AlanBell> hi hajour 
<hajour> reading back:)
<sherbieny> AlanBell: I'm doing it in german university in egypt
<AlanBell> sherbieny: hajour has been looking into speech and pulling together interested people
<AlanBell> sherbieny: wow, interesting!
<sherbieny> Its my graduation project and I'm running out of time
<AlanBell> sherbieny: simon-listens is a german led project, as is openMary
<sherbieny> i can't get anyone of them to work so I can start get the data I need for my documentation
<AlanBell> other universities with strong research groups in the area are Edinburgh where they develop festival (text to speech) and Carnegie Mellon where Sphinx comes from
<sherbieny> Well they are out of my reach now, I hope to find a way to just use sphinx, I don't want to write programs or scripts 
<sherbieny> I just want to start something read a sentence and get an error report
<sherbieny> and repeat with changing some variables like frequency, amplitude
<AlanBell> http://www.itl.nist.gov/iad/mig/tools/index.html
<AlanBell> look at the Speech Recognition Scoring Toolkit
<sherbieny> and I hope I can do this on other softwares, write reports, finish my thesis and graduate :)
<AlanBell> yay \o/
<UndiFineD> sherbieny, we have wayward... he produced sonic and announced it on the debian accessibility mailinglist
<UndiFineD> sonic can speed and slow voices and alter pitch
<UndiFineD> his real name is Bill Cox
<hajour> and bedahr from simons listen 
<hajour> RainCT from julius
<hajour> in our team
<UndiFineD> and we still like to hear from TheMuso :P
<hajour> so if you ever chance your mind
<sherbieny> UndiFineD, what is wayward
<hajour> AlanBell, have you let him see the launchpad from speechcontrol team?
<UndiFineD> sherbieny, his nick ,his real name is Bill Cox
<hajour> his nick is waywardgeek
<sherbieny> you lost me guys :D
<UndiFineD> no your still here :)
<AlanBell> hajour: no, I was answering the questions!
<UndiFineD> its ok AlanBell :)
<sherbieny> ohh I thought you'r telling me all these info
<hajour> https://launchpad.net/~speechcontrolteam
<AlanBell> sherbieny: hajour has been leading a focus group looking into the state of the art in Free Software speech recognition and text to speech
<sherbieny> hajour, my maaaaan please help
<hajour> lol i am a she
<sherbieny> ohh, hajour , my womaaaaaan please help
<AlanBell> sherbieny: I think I will have a play with some of those scoring toolkit things later
<hajour> hehe corection UndiFineD his women hehe
<UndiFineD> sherbieny, about sonic, which could help you: http://lists.debian.org/debian-accessibility/2010/12/msg00030.html
<AlanBell> right now I don't know how to get a percentage score or anything out of a speech recognition system
<hajour> i now it is a lot info
<sherbieny> so who's the woman
<UndiFineD> hajour
<hajour> me
<sherbieny> AlanBell, thanks for the effort and see you soon
<hajour> its to much for him :P
<AlanBell> sherbieny: http://www.keithv.com/pub/baselinewsj/baseline_wsj_recipes.pdf
<hajour> hope your problem shall be solved soon
<AlanBell> sherbieny: really interested to hear how you get on with it
<sherbieny> hajour, do you know how to use sphinx4
<hajour> mm again a problem with a voice program
<sherbieny> yes
<sherbieny> AlanBell, thanks
<hajour> we shall look on it sherbieny 
<UndiFineD> AlanBell, had it working, i have not got vedics to work yet
<hajour> AlanBell, pm?
<AlanBell> sure hajour 
<UndiFineD> vedics makes use of sphinx4
<sherbieny> UndiFineD, no AlanBell got sphinx2 working and not the error reports
<UndiFineD> oh yes :)
<UndiFineD> I have it installed, but needs config
<UndiFineD> which i have not yet looked into
<sherbieny> I have it installed to and integrated with eclipse but no use
<sherbieny> all i can do is some demo applications
<sherbieny> and the manual is impossible
<UndiFineD> my at-spi is broken, which i need to fix
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546044/
<AlanBell> sherbieny: http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/sphinx4/tests/live/README.html
<sherbieny> is this an error log from sphinx4 installation
<hajour> sherbieny, sorry but i have to make diner now.else i get angry kids.i think you are in good hands with AlanBell  and UndiFineD .:)
<sherbieny> thanks
<hajour> np :)
<sherbieny> AlanBell, thanks this is the farthest point I reached in my search and I couldn't work it with WSJ
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> I downloaded the -bin zip file so I don't have that, I will grab the -src version
<sherbieny> the src version contains them but when you change the path in config files it get angry and start shouting errors
<AlanBell> yeah, Java doesn't do small friendly errors
<Pendulum> UndiFineD: is your facebook profile pic you, hajour, and the kids?
<UndiFineD> yes
<Pendulum> cool :)
<UndiFineD> found you :)
<Pendulum> I could tell
<hajour> ?
<hajour> a ok
<hajour> its a pic. from 2 years back on his side :P
<hajour> but its the only one we all are on
<Pendulum> :)
<hajour> my oldest daughter is here on ubuntu also now
<hajour> but more on ubuntu nl.she find english for now a bit to difficult
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-21
<Pendulum> AlanBell: hey, when you get back in from your party can I ask you a couple things about the UW theme stuff?
<AlanBell> ok
<proudhawk> greetings
<Pendulum> hi proudhawk 
<proudhawk> so? whats going on these days?
<UndiFineD> proudhawk, a lot :)
<proudhawk> heh. well, it seems in here that it's a lot of nothing. :) however, that doesn't take into account real life.
<proudhawk> oh man. I cannot believe how slow my ubuntu install on the powerbook G3 is. its like trying to type through a thick paste
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-22
<bfri> there is a feature in ubuntu jaunty for wireless broadband setting that allows me to use my usb modem.  no other distribution has this setting.  how do i transfer it over to another distribution?
<AlanBell> bfri: that sounds like more of a question for #ubuntu
<AlanBell> probably a kernel driver
<AlanBell> bfri: do lsusb in a terminal and there will be a line for your wireless with an ID that looks something like "1210:25f4", google that string and see where it takes you
<AlanBell> hi Pendulum, I have sobered up now
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-23
<hajour> Pendulum, if you got time can you let me now?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2010-12-25
<prabhu> how to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<UndiFineD> prabhu, that topic is not suitable here, I would recommend #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-testing 
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-12-19
<TheMuso> Pendulum: Thats different... We want th edesktop-ready sound, i.e the drums sound at the login screen. The unity greeter for lightdm just needs to be extended to play that sound.
<webczat> Hello.
<webczat> I wanted to confirm that it's often the case that orca does not start on login.
<webczat> Also, why login still does not talk?
<webczat> I actually don't know if 11.19 us accessible enough to be usable
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-12-20
<wip> hi everyone, i am developing a voice recognition application and it works fine on ubuntu till 11.10 - with the new indicator system my application cannot create an icon fopr controlling it - i am using wxwidgets and here's a post about my problem: http://groups.google.com/group/wx-users/browse_thread/thread/e688d6d188003f87
<AlanBell> digging about it seems this is the thing wip is working on https://github.com/patricksebastien/kiku
<AlanBell> which is based on julius for the recognition engine
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-12-23
<Fudge> nautilus crashes heaps for me in oneiric
<Fudge> AlanBell  you got ears on?
<Fudge> trying to help someone enable accessibility in oneiric, they dont  have access to everyting with orca and root apps as they did prior to re-installing. is it jsut as simple as toggling the screen reader in universal settings
<AlanBell> hi Fudge 
<AlanBell> good question about root apps, I will try it in a sec
<AlanBell> seems to work fine Fudge, on a laptop installed without orca starting by default (but I do use orca on this laptop quite a bit)
<AlanBell> my synaptic is broken, but other applications work with root access, sudo gedit is navigable
#ubuntu-accessibility 2011-12-25
<Fudge> thanks AlanBell 
<Fudge> i'm finally getting used to unity and the dash some more, sometimes the menus still do not read. it's pretty awesome how running things like dropbox transmission or weather indicater have their own menu's on the top panel
<Fudge> something I do not like is it seems to me that if I am running one instance of something I can not choose from the launcher to run a second instance of it, like nautilus or mangler etc
<Fudge> I have to run the program from alt f2
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-12-19
<Fudge> will raring be any good?
<AlanBell> Fudge: not sure yet, I got through the installer a few weeks ago but I don't know how good the desktop is
<Fudge> downloading it
<seigon> how is the accessibiloty of ubuntu 12.10?
<Fudge> seigon  I had it on my netbook and found it annoying, especially in the task switcher
<Fudge> loads fast though
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-12-20
<Fudge> AlanBell have you experienced orca not reading the nautilus transfer/copy window at all?
<Fudge> I often hear just panel I think it says, but if I restart orca then I can read the transfer info
<Fudge> using precise 
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-12-22
<Fudge> no themuso AlanBell?
<AlanBell> hi Fudge 
<AlanBell> I expect themuso is off for the holidays
<Fudge> I am looking forward to trying mythspeech
#ubuntu-accessibility 2012-12-23
<AlanBell> Bug #1093303
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1093303 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "can't switch from orca to ubiquity in the 13.04 install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093303
<Fudge> AlanBell  HASNT THAT SAME BUG BEEN PRESENT BEFORE IN UNITY 3D
<Fudge> OR SIMILAR
<AlanBell> probably
<AlanBell> caps lock is on btw Fudge 
<AlanBell> this is because ubiquity is now running in compiz and not in metacity in the special pre-desktop session
<Fudge> yep, just thought could have been similar bug crept back in
<Fudge> sorry I didnt realise about caps, I irc in a console
<Fudge> find gnome terminal for irssi is very poor performance
<Fudge> hmm, once orca started in try ubuntu i couldnt get any response
<Fudge> interesting that sudo restart lightdm doesnt do anything until you switch back to the desktop tty
#ubuntu-accessibility 2016-12-19
<Texou> hi
<Texou> TheMuso: hey :) is it always in progress the project to have speech-to-text in Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-accessibility 2016-12-21
<TheMuso> Texou: I don't know, I don't follow speech to text, and its not something I am personally interested in.
